# need help FAST!!!



## johnsteph515 (Sep 30, 2015)

So I have done BBQ competitions in the past and have done really well, I have catered several weddings and graduations and have done really well, but those were with pulled pork bbq......so at work I was approached to cater a meal for 80 people and of course I said yes!!!! Problem I am having is it was for smoked pork loin and as you can imagine I over did them by 15-20 degrees and now they are dry..... I have 8 smoked whole pork loins in the fridge ready to be sliced and reheated for tomorrow so b I need help like fast on how to save face and make these a little more juicy if possible!!!!!! They taste great but are dry......PLEASE HELP LOL


----------



## ginamiriam (Feb 25, 2005)

Serve them in bbq sauce or if you can't do that, in jus.


----------



## kman409 (Oct 3, 2015)

I know the thread is past the time it would have been helpful but... if you have time you gotta smoke new ones. Pork loin has to be cooked right between 140-145 if its anymore it gets tough and terrible.


----------



## foodieandy (Oct 17, 2015)

Sometimes you just can't save food. I'm really sorry that happened to you on one of your first catering jobs. I had a chef that was new to us and he cooked the crap out of some chicken saté. I tried to soak them in chicken broth, I tried everything. ( this was on the job of course ) around wound up chopping them up serving them with the peanut sauce, grapes and vegetables from the crudités putting them in spoons And calling it Indonesian chicken salad The guests seemed to like it. The bride and groom never realized what happened.


----------

